# R16-300 0x1208 - Issues / Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

R16-300 0x01208
National release began 5/23/08

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=129262

Please keep discussion confined to issues only with this receiver.

Please don't post "Got it" or "Didn't Get it" posts, they will be deleted.


----------



## jms6612 (Dec 17, 2007)

Caller ID stops working for me after about one day with this release. When I try to select Caller ID & Msgs from the menu, there is no response. This was not a problem with earlier releases, and does not occur immediately after resetting the receiver. I forced a reload of the 0x1208 software, and the problem repeats itself. Initially I can see caller ID messages and access them from within the Caller ID & Msgs sub-menu, then after about one day the sub-menu stops responding. Very strange. Other than that, the R16-300 works well with this release.


----------



## jtfinsfan1 (May 13, 2006)

I received a software update this morning (0x1224). Is it a national release? I don't like it because in my list of recorded shows I have to scroll all the way down to the bottom to get to the oldest recorded shows I have. I preferred doing it the old way better. Is there a new trick that I can put the old shows on top?

Jody


----------



## jms6612 (Dec 17, 2007)

I also received the 0x1224 release yesterday, so I'm assuming that it must be a national release. I don't see a separate thread for 0x1224 issues yet, so I will withhold my comments until one is created. I should mention that my earlier caller ID issue has been corrected since the 0x1224 upgrade.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone. Just migrated from a four-year old TIVO unit (unfortunately, the Power light would not light up) to a R16-300. Is there any way to get dual buffering (w/o actually recording any program) on the R16-300? Found that VERY desirable on the TIVO, especially for sporting events. 30-minute buffer on each tuner.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Gloria,

Welcome to DBSTalk! Unfortunately dual live buffering (DLB) is not available on the DirecTV Plus DVR's. Instead you get a 90 minute buffer of the channel you are watching. 

There is a workaround though that entails recording one show, switching to the second channel you want to watch, and then selecting the recording show from the PlayList. Then you just Pause before hitting the Prev button to switch between the two shows.

There is talk that DirecTV is getting ready to come out with "something better than DLB", but there is nothing solid as to what that is.

Enjoy your new DVR. The R16 is a very stable unit and there have not been a large number of complaints from their users.

- Merg


----------



## snoopdog (Mar 30, 2011)

The R16-300 no longer lets me save my Play List by recording to my DVD recorder. I believe it was a software update that that occurred during my last call to Directv when it was "reset". My R15-300 works fine. Is there a way to De-install the update or does anyone want to trade up for their R15-300 to my R16-300?


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

by the way gloria dual buffering is now available on the hr2x dvrs. and maybe even the r16. its called double play. press the down navigator button and it will say press again to start dp. dan


----------

